# penser à qqch/qqn - y penser / penser à lui/elle / lui penser [sic]



## anhuishshdd

Bonjour! Cher amis!
Parmi les deux réponses, la quelle est correcte?
Tu pense à ton chien?
----Oui, je pense à lui.
----Oui, j'y pense.

Je sais que si le complément d'objet est une personne, on utilise les pronoms toniques; si c'est une chose, on utilise le pronom y. Mais, un chien, ce n'est pas une personne, et il est comme un ami, donc... on utilise lui ou y?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Ce fil traite spécifiquement du verbe _penser_. Pour le cas plus général, voir le fil je pense à toi/lui / je te/lui réponds, parle, etc. - pronom indirect disjoint / conjoint.


----------



## Kekepop

Avec le verbe penser, on ne dit jamais "j'y pense" si on pense à quelqu'un (ou à quelque chose de vivant, comme un chien) donc, on dirait *je pense à lui*. J'y pense veut dire qu'on pense à une idée ou à faire quelque chose


----------



## abdalhamid

Bonjour mes chers collègues,

*je pense à toi / j'y pense / je te pense*

La situation : "Je parle à qqn face à face", parmi les 3 là-dessus, quelle est la phrase la plus correcte  ?


Merci d'avance


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir Abdalhamid.

_Je pense à toi_ est la seule tournure naturelle parmi les trois. _Je pense à toi_ tout court veut dire _je ne t'oublie pas_. _Je pense souvent à toi_ est plus fort : c'est un ami, ou plus, qui parle. D'autres usages sont possibles, mais il faudrait du contexte.

Sans être impossible, on préfère presque toujours, à la place de _je te pense_, _je te vois, je t'imagine, je te crois_, principalement ; mais il faut une suite.

On ne dit jamais _j'y pense_ en parlant d'une personne, surtout quand elle est en face de nous.


----------



## abdalhamid

Bonsoir Logospreference-1,

Je suis entrain d'écrire un poème et je voudrais parler à une ville vis-à-vis comme une sorte d'une personnification, donc la quelle je peux utiliser pour parler à une ville mais comme une personne ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonsoir Abdalhamid,

1) : on ne dit jamais _je te pense_ sans un complément attributif : _je te pense sérieux_. On ne le dit jamais dans cette construction de COD parce que _penser à_ n'admet qu'un COI => _je pense à toi_.

2) pour parler à une ville traitée en personnification, tu lui parleras exactement comme à une personne : _Ô ville que j'aime, je pense à toi, tu me manques, parle moi..._


----------



## sh.s

Bonsoir,

Est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider à comprendre cette phrase, SVP?

Les gendarmes, Arcenel aurait dû *y*  penser […]
1) "y"  revient à quoi? = à celà*??*
[…]

Merci beaucoup


----------



## tilt

Bonjour

_Y _renvoie à _les gendarmes_ : _Arcenel aurait dû penser aux gendarmes_.

[…]


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Je suis d'accord avec tilt […].


----------



## sh.s

ET à propos de y :

Ainsi "y" remplace  à+personne  , c'est fréquent? pourriez vous donner des autres exemples?


----------



## volo

Bonjour sh.s,

En principe, quand  le pronom « y » remplace un complément d'objet indirect introduit par la préposition « à », la règle nous impose une restriction : on ne peut pas employer « y » si la préposition « à » introduit une personne (http://www.connectigramme.com/yen.html/yen.html)

Toutefois, avec certains verbes comme *« penser, songer à, se fier à, s'intéresser à »*, qui n'admettent pas d'être immédiatement précédés de « lui ou leur »,  au lieu de dire* « à lui / à elle / à leur / »*, il est possible d’employer *« y »*

_*« Je pense à Lucile  >  Je lui pense *__*> Je pense à elle *__*= J’y pense *__*»*_
_*« Je tiens beaucoup à ma femme > Je tiens beaucoup à elle > J’y tiens beaucoup »*_
http://www.francaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-francais-2/exercice-francais-5439.php

Ceci étant, on ne dira jamais: « _*Je pense à toi > J’y pense*_ » 
*Donc, cette exception ne concerne que la troisième personne (singulier et pluriel) !*


----------



## elmghili001

Bonjour . 
Quelle est la phrase correcte 
Est-ce que tu penses à ta mère  ? 
(Oui je lui pense) ou (Oui j'y pense)


----------



## Roméo31

Salut elmgili001 et bienvenue !

Oui, je lui pense. 
Oui, j'y pense. 
Oui, je pense à elle. 

Ajout : Mise aux normes de politesse kariniennes.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut elmghili001 et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

Oui, j'y pense (et puis j'oublie !). Ou tout simplement : oui, je pense à elle. 
(Mais surtout pas ta première proposition.)


----------



## belenval

Bonjour,
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner une explication au different usage de pronoms compléments dans ces phrases?
- Je pense à Sophie. Je pense à elle.
- Je parle à Sophie. Je lui parle.
merci


----------



## Joana D'arc

Salut à tous,

À propos du pronom Y, la grammaire nous apprend d’utiliser les pronoms compléments quand il s’agit des êtres humains, par exemple:
- Elle a pensé à ses enfants? - Oui, elle a pensé à eux.

Pourtant, c'est aussi possible d’utiliser l’Y pour désigner des humains avec un effet de “vue global”:
Mes amis, j’y pense beaucoup, et j’y tiens beaucoup.

J'avoue n'avoir pas bien compris la différence entre les deux cas qu'à mon avis ont le même sens - la totalité d'enfants ou la totalité d'amis. Pourriez-vous m'éclairer, svp ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Yendred

Les deux sont possibles, mais "_Je pense à eux_" marque un lien plus affectif que "_J'y pense_".


----------

